# New Composer introducing himself (+music)



## Stepanan (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey guys, my name is Stepanan.

I want to show you something I started to compose about 4 months ago but be aware that it is not the finished version because I'm going to revise it (for the Orchestra). 

http://soundcloud.com/sobanov/mephisto


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Stepan and welcome to VI. 

You might want to post your music in the Member's Composition section if you haven't already. Many people miss this intro section.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stepanan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Chrislight,

I'm hopefully going to finish "Mephisto" before Christmas, once it's done, I will joyfully post it in the Members' Composition Section!


----------

